# a place to buy shrimp close to jekyll?



## sea trout (Jun 17, 2010)

ok then,
is there a bait store on or close to jekyll that will have live shrimp for sale and is open early in the mornin?
thanks for any help! were gonna be there early next friday mornin to go fishin, coming down hwy 17 or i95. then takeing the causway to jekyll. hopfully around 6 or 6:30 am. 
would love to have a few live shrimp on board!
any help is greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## razor1 (Jun 17, 2010)

Not sure about Jekyll, If you traveling north get on 17 in brunswick and take the FJ Torris causeway to St. simons and Ms Bennetts will be off the causeway on your left. She is open @ 6am. This will only be about 10 min there and back to 17 on your way to Jekyll. You can call the marina on Jekyll ahead to see if they will have any shrimp. Let me know if you need # or specs to Ms Bennetts of the Marinas on SSI


----------



## wharfrat (Jun 17, 2010)

Mrs. Bennett on the Torras Causeway sells live bait 912-265-3091, as does St. Simons Boat Club at Gascoigne Bluff (by Epworth by the Sea) 912-638-7520.  I've heard that Mrs. Bennett will open early if you call ahead, but I'd recommend calling both of them as shrimp has been scarce.


----------



## sea trout (Jun 17, 2010)

this mrs. bennets sounds great!!
we'll be coming down 17 south. so am i safe to assume i'll be passing the st simonds causway before i get to brunswick then the jekyll causway. 
if this is the case, then 10 minutes there and back to our path sounds awsome! 
thanks very much for the advice and the numbers guys!!!!


----------



## G Duck (Jun 18, 2010)

Also Agnes Jones on hwy 303. ( 265-1757). would be easier than fighting a boat on they ssi causeway. If you get off of 95 on hwy341 exit, head east toward brunswick, then right at hwy 303. Her house is about a mile on left. Then you can keep south on 303 to Truckstops exit and then to Jekyll. You will also pass Blythe Island Regional park past Jones on the left also, they have had Florida bait.


----------



## erock (Jun 18, 2010)

The Jekyll fishing center has moved to the pier on Jekyll. They have live shrimp(most of the time), mud minners and fiddlers. Bennetts opens earlier though. I live here on Jekyll if you have any other questions.


----------



## sea trout (Jun 18, 2010)

thanks guys!
yeah erock where's the best place to eat and drink within decent walking distance from the campground on jekyll for four country boy's. any with live music on friday night?
 and is there a cab service on jekyll? we need a cab to and from hickory bluff marina sat. evening. thanks for any and all help!!!


----------



## G Duck (Jun 18, 2010)

Raw bar has live music from time to time Mostly Don Drury


----------



## retired (Jun 18, 2010)

Live band at Spankey's on Hwy 17 on Fri/Sat nights


----------



## razor1 (Jun 21, 2010)

A2B is the only cab service I would use. They are fare as far as the cost goes 912-223-3271. Maybe you could get with some other folks that may be staying on Jekyll and all ride together and split the cost. Just a ideal and would be less money for everyone and also no worries....They use a sprinter that will accomidate several........see ya at the bluff and good luck to you and your crew with the tourney................EJ


----------



## sea trout (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks razor!
yer up late too hunh! ha ha ha! just finished packin my gear!
thanks alot for that cab #. we'll be stayin at the campground on jekyll and would love to carpool with someone. especially to hickory bluff after the contest! but none of my crew or i care to drive back to jekyll.
anyone who wants to drive us to hickory bluff from jekyll we'll be more than happy to hook ya up with some gas money!! there are 4 of us.
if anyone else staying on jekyll wants to use the sprinter cab with us to go to the cookout and back just post it here and i'll call a2b tomarrow (better yet, have mudminnow call them) and see what their scoop is!


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Jun 22, 2010)

*Raw Bar Jekyll*



G Duck said:


> Raw bar has live music from time to time Mostly Don Drury



The raw bar on Jekyll is great. You must try the peal and eat shrimp they have the best sauce in the world. Right on the water (mud) cold beer.


----------



## ratherbefishin (Jun 22, 2010)

If you are coming through Darien on 17, Two-Way marina has shrimp. $17/quart, but they were good bait size, so you get a lot more shrimp.


----------



## sea trout (Jun 22, 2010)

ratherbefishin i am going that way! but i dont know what time? i'll probably be there around 5:30... just a guess...do u know what time they open?
thanks fer yer help!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ratherbefishin (Jun 22, 2010)

Pretty sure they open at 6am. The number is 912-265-0410 if you want to call ahead. Ms. Bennett's is 912-265-3091, and Jones is 912-265-1757. I usually call the day before to see if they'll have bait the next morning. It gets frustrating when you get there and have to start hunting bait. Hope this helps and good luck.


sea trout said:


> ratherbefishin i am going that way! but i dont know what time? i'll probably be there around 5:30... just a guess...do u know what time they open?
> thanks fer yer help!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sea trout (Jun 23, 2010)

yes it does! thanks alot for your time!!


----------



## luvtohunt (Jun 25, 2010)

Bait shrimp have been slim so far, with the brown shrimp starting they may have picked up some. Mrs. Bennett and Mrs. Jones are both my aunts, they will treat you right and give you plenty of bait for your money.


----------

